# Poblano pepper ABT's w/q-view



## chisoxjim (Jul 11, 2009)

couldnt find any good looking jalapenos, so I went with poblano peppers stuffed with cream cheese, and a sport pepper.

cream cheese mixture was: cream cheese, yellow curry, poblano scraps, celery leaves, italian parsley, green onion, sririachi sauce, black pepper, jack cheese.

turned out great, and really hot

some ingredients:


prepped:



ready for the smoker:




finished ABT's:


thanks for looking


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice those ABT's look awesome...


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks,

I was "worried" about the heat not being enough,  the curry, sririachi, whole sport peppers, and the poblano scraps took car of that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the idea of poblanto if you cann't find what you want you do the next best thing. Good Eats


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 11, 2009)

gotta be flexible right?


----------



## alx (Jul 12, 2009)

nice job again Jim.I only grew 4 poblanos this year- i usualy let them turn red for ancho powder- but will try stuffing a few.

They do make a good rellenos pepper as well.

Thanks for Q-view


----------



## fire it up (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow that is great!  I have 4 poblano plants, they have little peppers so hopefully I'll get something good out of them.  Giant ABTs, I love it.


----------



## rivet (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent ABT's! My kids and I agree......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All three of us are gathered around the computer drooling this morning!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Jimmy - you've proved to be one of the members that have that unique creativity to produce some out-of-the-box ideas (and quite tasty looking ones, I might add..). Great smoke, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for the kind words all,  and thanks for looking at the pics,  

 I came up with putting the sport peppers inside the poblano because I was concerned the poblano & the filling wouldnt have enough heat.  This remedied the situation,  they were plenty hot.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 12, 2009)

great looking ABT's where theres a will theres a way,great work!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice!  I like using the poblanos more than the jalapenos, seem to have a lot more flavor to the pepper itself.  Easier to stuff, too.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice! Very, very nice!!

Best,
Trout


----------

